# purple tansy



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I am very interested in this also. I read that it is a bee flower. I planted some this past spring, but the soil was poor and then we had a dry spell. They bloomed, but the plants were not healthy looking. I checked multiple times and never saw a single honey bee. I did see a few bumble bees. I have been considering planting this flower again next to my house where I have better soil and water available. I am very interested in knowing if other people who planted this had any honey bees on their plants.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

My experience with tansy in this area is that bees love it.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonfly...have you tried to grow it here in Texas?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Wildseed Farms has lots of cool seed.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

There is plenty of wild yellow tansy around here and the bees really go for it. I'm not sure if it is similar to purple tansy.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/?action=view&current=17_21.jpg


----------

